# Longest street in your city



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Longest street in your city....


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*MADRID*

-Av. de la Paz (M-30 road): 14,8km.
-Av. del Mediterráneo (A-3 road): 12,5km.
-Av. del Padre Huidobro (A-6 road): 10,2km.
-Av. de Manuel Azaña (M-30 & M-607 road): 9,1km.
-Alcalá st: 8'8km.
-Paseo de Extremadura (A-5 road): 8,1km.
-Av. de America (A-2 road): 7,8km.
-Paseo de la Castellana: 6'3km. (Continue with other names, TOTAL: 8'4km.)
-Arturo Soria St: 6,1km.
-Av. de Andalucía (A-4 road): 5,7km.
-Av. de Burgos (A-1 road): 5,7km.
-Av. de la Princesa Juana de Austria (A-42 road): 5,4km.
-Av. de la Ilustración (M-30 road): 5,2km.
-Av. Cardenal Herrera Oria: 4,8km.
-Sinesio Delgado St: 4,7km.
-Paseo Marqués de Monistrol (M-30 road): 4,2km.
-Av. de la Albufera: 4,2km.
-Principe de Vergara St: 4,2km. 
-Bravo Murillo St: 4,1km. 

There are others streets more longs....


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

in my city probably the "Grünauer Straße", it is ~5,2km long, therefrom 5km straight :


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My city has only 115.000 inhabitants and is spread out over 10 by 10 kilometers, so the streets aren't very long. Especially in the Netherlands, where a continuous street can suddenly change name. 

Hasselterweg -> N331 radial acces road 5,6km within urban area
IJsselallee -> N337 ringroad 4,4 km.
Ceintuurbaan -> N35 ringroad 3,8km
Zwartewaterallee -> ringroad 3,0km

That's all not very long, but you have to remember Dutch streets are not in a grid usually, but because of the lack of decent planning there are a lot of short streets, which do not form a uniform system.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Not sure for Copenhagen as our streets change name all the time here too

A long street I can think of is *Roskildevej* that goes on for 19,8 km before changing names in both directions


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

King's Road probably, not sure how long it is.

Queen's Road (East, West, Central) also covers a fair distance.


----------



## Giott (Jul 15, 2007)

Piotrkowska Street in Lodz Poland

From Wiki:

Piotrkowska Street (in Polish: Ulica Piotrkowska), the main artery of Łódź, Poland, is one of the longest commercial thoroughfares in Europe, with a length of 4.9 km. It is one of the major tourist attractions of the city.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

frankfurt's longest:

homburger landstrasse 9 km
mainzer landstrasse 8.6 km

the longest street, that starts in frankfurt and continues outside the city borders is koenigsteiner strasse, which is almost 10 km long and straight - interesting fact: between the beginning and the end the street climbs 250m in elevation ...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Western Ave in Chicago stretches for 55KM in a straight line.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

TORONTO:

Yonge Street is the Longest Street in Toronto and is the Longest Street in the entire world (1,896 KM)




























Intersection of Yonge & Bloor, the busiest intersection in Toronto as you can see (They are building a 80 story luxury mix-use tower where the orange sign is in the backround.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

ale26 said:


> TORONTO:
> Yonge Street is the Longest Street in Toronto and is the Longest Street in the entire world (1,896 KM)
> 
> Intersection of Yonge & Bloor, the busiest intersection in Toronto as you can see.


Technically, Yonge St. only runs about 20 km through Toronto itself. That honour would go to Steeles, which runs the full 40 km east-west length of the city. 

Also, Yonge & Dundas is the city's (and country's) busiest pedestrian intersection, not Bloor.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Within urban area's, the Pacific Highway in Los Angeles and suburbs might be the longest, i think it's over 100 km long with continuous build-up area around it. (between Dana Point and Santa Monica, and further towards Santa Barbara).


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, are we talking only about streets in city area, or not? That's a little unfair talking about 1896 km - there's no city like that to have such a long street.

Moscow's longest street is Varshavskoe Shosse (Warsaw avenue) and it is 21 km long - totally inside the city.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

For Detroit that would be Warren Ave. It starts at Mack Ave on the eastern city border runs parallel to the river until it reaches downtown and then veers west until it reaches the border with Dearborn Heights. The total length of the road (from city border to city border) is 19 miles, or about 31 km. However, about 2.5 miles of the street cuts through the northern portion of the suburb of Dearborn.










8 Mile Rd runs about 19 miles along the northern border of the city and 7 Mile Rd (the longest street entirely within the city) runs about 17 miles through the northern portion of the city.

Warren Ave - 19 miles (31 km)
8 Mile Rd - 18 miles (29 km)
7 Mile Rd - 17 miles (27 km)
McNichols Rd - 14 miles (23 km)
Grand River Ave - 14 miles (23 km)
W Outer Dr - 13 miles (21 km)
Grand Blvd - 12 miles (19 km)
Livernois Ave - 11 miles (18 km)
Mack Ave - 9 miles (15 km)
Woodward Ave - 9 miles (15 km)
Gratiot Ave - 9 miles (15 km)


Keep in mind these are the uninterrupted lengths, meaning if at any point the road is cut in half, only the longest stretch is counted. (e.g. Outer Dr runs along the perimeter of the city, but is cut into several different stretches. The one listed above happens to be the longest continous stretch.)


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Probably the longest is Old Montreal Rd.\Boul. St. Joseph\Montreal Rd.\Rideau St.\Wellington St.\Ottawa River Parkway.

Despite the name changes, it is continuous, running for 36.7 km within the city limits.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

nm


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

monkeyronin said:


> Technically, Yonge St. only runs about 20 km through Toronto itself. That honour would go to Steeles, which runs the full 40 km east-west length of the city.
> 
> Also, Yonge & Dundas is the city's (and country's) busiest pedestrian intersection, not Bloor.


Depends if you include the Y/B subway exchange... and Y&D isn't consistently busy as Y&B though does get busier.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

NYC 
Manhattan
Broadway
Queens
Queens BLVD
Brooklyn
Flatbush Ave
Bronx
Fordham Road
Not really sure about staten island


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Staten Island's longest road is probably Hylan Blvd.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

The longest road in Los Angeles is the I-10 which starts in Santa Monica CA and ends in Jacksonville FL. 2350 miles/3790 kilometers and passes through Phoenix, Tucson, El Paso, San Antonio, Houston, New Orleans, Mobile, Pensacola, and ends in Jacksonville.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I think it was implied that expressways aren't included, also this is only for streets within the city limits.

In the case of Los Angeles, my guess would be Western Ave which starts at the Pacific Ocean in San Pedro and runs about 38 miles north to the Hollywood hills. There is a 5 mile stretch where the street cuts through Gardena/Athens.

There is also Mulholland Dr which winds through the mountains for 24 miles.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

in Turin there is corso francia 11 km long


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

hudkina said:


> I think it was implied that expressways aren't included, also this is only for streets within the city limits.
> 
> In the case of Los Angeles, my guess would be Western Ave which starts at the Pacific Ocean in San Pedro and runs about 38 miles north to the Hollywood hills. There is a 5 mile stretch where the street cuts through Gardena/Athens.
> 
> There is also Mulholland Dr which winds through the mountains for 24 miles.


I was being cute. Actually the longest street in LA is Sepulevda Blvd. which runs north-south from the north San Fernando Valley down to Hermosa Beach a distance of about 43 miles. It used to be longer before it was cut off by the 405 Intestate. There is another piece of it that runs from Sylmar to Santa Clarita along the 405 and another piece that goes from Torrance to Long Beach.

http://themadmusicarchive.com/song_details.aspx?SongID=283

The longest street completely within city limits is Figueroa street 22 miles.

The Canadian claim that Younge street is the longest street in the world is probably spurious as most of it is Highway 11 and is not called Younge street throughout it's entire length anyway.

I am pretty sure the longest drivable road in the world is the Pan American Highway.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Las Vegas Boulevard actually runs from Jean, Nevada in the south and ends at Garnet, Nevada in the north and is 51 miles (82k) long and includes the "fabulous" Las Vegas Strip.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

svs said:


> I was being cute. Actually the longest street in LA is Sepulevda Blvd. which runs north-south from the north San Fernando Valley down to Hermosa Beach a distance of about 43 miles. It used to be longer before it was cut off by the 405 Intestate. There is another piece of it that runs from Sylmar to Santa Clarita along the 405 and another piece that goes from Torrance to Long Beach.
> 
> http://themadmusicarchive.com/song_details.aspx?SongID=283
> 
> The longest street completely within city limits is Figueroa street 22 miles.


Sepulevda Blvd only runs for about 31 miles from just north of Rinaldi St in the San Fernando valley to Artesia Blvd (where it changes names to the Pacifc Coast Hwy) That's still about 7 miles shorter than Western Ave. Also, the street leaves the city just south of LAX and never returns, so the actual stretch from city border to city border is only 27 miles.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

svs said:


> I am pretty sure the longest drivable road in the world is the Pan American Highway.


I don't think so.

The Pan American Highway has a gap near Colombia and Panama, thus making it incomplete and cut in 2 pieces.

It is actually possible to drive from Lisbon to Vladivostok, the Russians recently completed some highways in the far east. That's a distance of about 13000km i think, via the shortest and fastest road. 

Though there is also a road linking China with Kazakhstan, so it might be possible to drive overland to Hong Kong or even southeast Asia, which might be longer than the Vladivostok route.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

vancouverite/to'er said:


> Depends if you include the Y/B subway exchange... and Y&D isn't consistently busy as Y&B though does get busier.


Thank-you...There are a lot of know-it-alls in this forum.


----------



## adamjuice (Feb 16, 2008)

In Vancouver you could go down Broadway starting at Alma St and drive continuously without turning, through the City of Vancouver, into Burnaby as Lougheed Hwy ('highway' only in name, because it's heavily developed all along, riddled with street lights, and never allows more than 70km/h) to the top of Westwood Plateau in Coquitlam. Total kms: 38.5. 

But I guess that's cheating cuz it includes suburbs...


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

In Edmonton:

Whyte Avenue from the Northwest corner to the East end, containing exit points. No idea how long it is.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

The longest road in Salt Lake City within city limits would be either 400 South/500 South/Foothill Drive, or 1300 South/California Avenue.


----------



## ozanoral (Dec 12, 2007)

*ISTANBUL*

*Besiktas Footbal Team Flag 2Km *


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

What a huge flag.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

So that works out to 0.25km for every goal they conceded vs Liverpool.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

vancouverite/to'er said:


> Depends if you include the Y/B subway exchange... and Y&D isn't consistently busy as Y&B though does get busier.


The subway station isn't part of the intersection itself, people using the station don't contribute to the volume of people crossing Yonge and Bloor streets. And how the traffic is distributed over the day is irrelevant if Y&D is _still_ more used.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

ozanoral said:


> *ISTANBUL*
> 
> *Besiktas Footbal Team Flag 2Km *


We have a longer flag:
http://www.waldnet.nl/fotonieuws.php?d=1086434380


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro:


Avenida Brasil - 58km
Avenida das Américas - 39,8km
Estrada dos Bandeirantes - 25km
Linha Amarela - 25km
Linha Vermelha - 21,9km
Avenida Lúcio Costa (Sernambetiba) - 16,3km
Estrada da Pedra - 13,7km
Ponte (Bridge) Rio-Niterói - 12,8km
Estrada da Cachamorra - 7,6km


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

For San Francisco it's Mission Street, which is a little over 7 miles long. It goes from the northeast corner on the Embarcadero in Downtown, south to the border of Daly City. It actually continues past city limits, through Daly City, and goes all the way down to San Jose as El Camino Real (around 40 or 50 miles). It runs along the original route that the Spanish took when building the missions in California, from Sonoma all the way to San Diego (probably around 500 or 600 miles).


----------



## adamjuice (Feb 16, 2008)

Cobucci said:


> Rio de Janeiro:
> 
> 
> Avenida Brasil - 58km
> ...


Rio wins. :hahano:


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Rio doesn't win... Western Ave in Los Angeles is over 61 km long.


----------

